# externe jar ausserhalb des LIB-Verzeichnis



## jasdu (21. Apr 2010)

Hi Leute
Nehmen wir mal an Tomcat-Server ist konfiguriert:
Catalina/localhost/A1.xml --> docBase="c:\Web\A1"  ; A2.xml -->docBase="c:\Web\A2"
c:\Web\*A1*\Web-INF\Lib  und c:\Web\*A2*\Web-INF\Lib existieren.
c:\Web\XYZ.jar  existiert.
Die Servlets in A1 und A2 brauchen aber alle die XYZ.jar  und ich will sie nicht jedes mal in das Lib-Verzeichnis von A1 und A2 kopieren.
Ich möchte gerne ,dass A1 und A2 Klassen aus c:\Web\XYZ.jar laden können, obwohl sich diese jar  nicht in ihren Web-INF/Lib-verzeichnis befindet.
Wie mache ich das?
Danke euch
Und sorry falls es diese Frage schon mal gab.


----------



## Sergeant_Pepper (23. Apr 2010)

Hi,

guck dir mal diesen Link an:
Application Developer's Guide - Deployment


----------



## jasdu (24. Apr 2010)

JAP *schäm* genau das suchte ich.
Danke dir Sergeant_Pepper.


----------

